# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Pijn in eikel na klaarkomen

## vjezze

Hallo, elke keer als ik ben klaargekomen en hij word weer stijf dan doet me eikel pijn! is dit normaal? :Confused:

----------


## vjezze

Iemand?? :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik denk dat je je eigen daar niet druk om hoeft te maken.
Je hebt waarschijnlijk gewoon een gevoelige eikel. 
Masturrbeer jij je eigen?
Zo ja, gebruik je tijdens het masturberen glijmiddel?
Zo niet, doe dat dan meer eens, want het kan dan zijn dat je eikel gewoon geirriteerd raakt door het masturberen.

----------


## Agnes574

Heeft het niets te maken met een te strakke voorhuid??

----------


## vjezze

naa daar ligt het denk niet aan, ik heb het wel erg bij het randje.. maar daar zit het eigenlijk ook niet echt strak!
ik heb het over me hele eikel.
ik denk dat ik dan gewoon een hele gevoelige eikel heb.
en masturberen doe ik niet want ik heb sex genoeg met me vriendin dus is het niet nodig en heb er geen behoefte aan.
hebben andere mannen hier ook last van? want er reageren nu alleen vrouwen :P

gr.

----------


## Lecter2

Ha,

Ik heb min of meer het zelfde probleem. Zodra ik ben klaar gekomen dan wordt mijn eikel heel gevoelog. Zekker als de sex wat wilder is geweest dan kan ik mijn voorhuid nauwlijks terug doen tijdens het douchen. Dat is dan veels te gevoelig.

Hte vervelende is dat een 2e keer er dus niet inzit, terwijl ik kwa opwinding daar geen problemen mee heb ;-(.

----------

